# Importing videos into iTunes.



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I've ripped some videos with handbrake 0.8.5b1. I'm using the iPod presets, problem is I can't import them to iTunes. I also tried to import a Mpeg file with no luck. The files all play fine with quicktime. Any help will be welcome.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Umm http://www.isquint.org/*

well i use a program called isquint just google it and it turns all of my movies and music videos into the proper ipod format 

once that is done you click on the movie icon in itunes then go to file and click import and then in your ipod settings you manually update the movies that you want on the ipod and thats how i do it on my MAC.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Cuzz323, tried isquint. No luck, seems to be a problem with iTunes itself since the files import fine on my powerbook. I downloaded the lastest updates and ran onyx, also no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Just out of curiosity what method are you using to import the files into iTunes?


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I've tried importing from the file menu and dragging the files from the finder window.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Assuming you can see the files at all in iTunes, do you get any particular error message when attempting to play them or does iTunes just sit there and do nothing?

... or do you mean that iTunes won't even allow the files to be added?


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

iTunes won't let me add the files. I did some digging on google and seems people have had problems when running an older version of quicktime. I think i'll trash QT and reinstall it to see if that helps.
Thanks for the help so far, please keep it coming.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Take a look at the Turbo TV from Elgato. (Look at the banner at the very top right of the screen on ehMac.ca. You may have to refresh a couple of time)

Very cool product that takes all the guesswork out of converting movies for iTunes and does it in around 1/5th the time.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

I had issues similar to this in the past where permissions were screwed up after an iTunes update. Did the whole permission repair and reboot and things were fine.

Pretty much seems to be that if QuickTime can play the file then it can be handled by iTunes. There are some exceptions but that was a few years back.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Make sure you have Itunes 7.2, your ipod is version 1.2.1*

and quicktime is version 7.1.6. Ipod should be set to manually manage music and video and disk use is enabled.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I trashed QT and reinstalled it and all is well:clap: Thanks for all the help.


----------

